# DVR 522: Can I move it to a different room?



## RenaissanceMan (Dec 31, 2005)

I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question, but the folks on the phone at the Dish Network tech support have utterly confused me. I currently have a DVR 522 in our master bedroom (TV1) which drives both the master bedroom TV and the TV in the living room downstairs (TV2). My question is this: I want to move the DVR to the living room TV, instead... Is there any reason why I can't do this? Will the only thing that changes be the needed swapping of remotes? Or is this more complicated than it looks?

Right now there is only a single cable coming out of the wall into our master bedroom. From there, it's connected to a splitter. One side from the splitter goes to another splitter that connects to both the 'satellite 1' and 'satellite 2' 'plus' inputs that are side by side on the back of the 522. The other side of the splitter has a cable running into another 'TV1' input on the back of the 522.

In the living room, there is a single cable coming out of the wall, and it connects directly to our TV down there.

Are you able to tell from my description if I could just simply do the exact same cable splitting from the downstairs living room going to the DVR, and just run the single cable in the bedroom straight into the bedroom TV?

Thanks in advance-

Adam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s RenaissanceMan
Here's a picture of a 522 for discussion purposes:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/522.shtml

There is more to your setup than you mentioned. In your bedroom that first splitter is a "diplexer" that splits satellite signal from TV signal. The satellite signal is further split into Sat1 and Sat2 on your 522. I assume that the TV side is connected to the TV Antenna/Cable IN?

To get the signal to your other TV set(s) you need a cable connected to the "Home Distribution" side CH21-69 out. Is there one there? That would normally lead to the other television.

You may be able to do some rewiring to get the 522 installed in the living room, but you need to know the rest of the system first. Start with the dish and follow the wire into the house and list all splitters and etc you see. There might be a good break point we can recomend.

JL


----------



## RenaissanceMan (Dec 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s RenaissanceMan
> There is more to your setup than you mentioned. In your bedroom that first splitter is a "diplexer" that splits satellite signal from TV signal. The satellite signal is further split into Sat1 and Sat2 on your 522. I assume that the TV side is connected to the TV Antenna/Cable IN?
> 
> To get the signal to your other TV set(s) you need a cable connected to the "Home Distribution" side CH21-69 out. Is there one there? That would normally lead to the other television.


Sorry, James. You are correct. I didn't get all the details quite right... (Hard to see behind the TV) 

Ok... The 'diplexer' has 2 outputs like you mentioned: 1 side is labeled 'satellite', and the other is labeled 'vhf/uhf'. The satellite side as you specified is split into Sat1 and Sat2, going into the satellite INs 1 & 2 on the 522. The 'vhf/uhf' side of the diplexer is connected to the 'CH21-69 out'. The 'TVchan 3-4 out' on the back of the 522 is connected to the bedroom TV.

So, does that mean that both satellite signals are hosted by a single cable? And if so, can I do the simple location swap I asked about earlier?

Thanks so much for the help!

Adam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RenaissanceMan said:


> Ok... The 'diplexer' has 2 outputs like you mentioned: 1 side is labeled 'satellite', and the other is labeled 'vhf/uhf'. The satellite side as you specified is split into Sat1 and Sat2, going into the satellite INs 1 & 2 on the 522. The 'vhf/uhf' side of the diplexer is connected to the 'CH21-69 out'. The 'TVchan 3-4 out' on the back of the 522 is connected to the bedroom TV.
> 
> So, does that mean that both satellite signals are hosted by a single cable? And if so, can I do the simple location swap I asked about earlier?


With the TV21-69 output sent into the diplexer it means that somewhere on the feed between your dish and your 522 there is another diplexer. At that second diplexer the "combined" port goes to your bedroom, the "satellite" side goes to the dish and the "uhf/vhf" side goes to your living room.

If you can get to that second diplexer it makes the move reasonably easy.

1) Unplug the 522 and disconnect the cable IN from the wall from the diplexer. (You can disconnect all the cables from the back of the 522 as well but you will be connecting them back to the same ports so take note of where they go so you can put them back.)

2) Disconnect your TV from the coax in the living room. Don't connect the 522 yet.

3) Go to the second diplexer. Swap the cable connected to the "combined" port with the cable connected to the "uhf/vhf" port. Make sure the connections are tight.

4) Connect your 522 in your living room. The coax that once went to your TV now goes to the combined port of the diplexer. Connect your living room TV to your 522.

5) Connect your bedroom TV to the coax in your bedroom.

6) Swap remotes. TV1 is now for the living room, TV2 is now for the bedroom. Note that TV2 can only get video from the satellite on the UHF channel outputs - so you will need to UHF tune that set to whatever channel you were using in the living room. TV1 in the living room can use RF channel 3-4 or the AV outputs of the 522.

Notes: You cannot just move the receiver - you do have to find that second diplexer and do the cable swap. Be careful carrying your 522. There is a hard drive inside. Treat it like a fragile computer.

Good luck.

JL


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> With the TV21-69 output sent into the diplexer it means that somewhere on the feed between your dish and your 522 there is another diplexer.


The setup might look like http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/pdf/tech/DistributionExample7.pdf.

RenaissanceMan, if your living room TV has input jacks, use them instead of the ch 3-4 output as shown in this diagram. It also shows TV2 being connected with A/V jacks but that may not be practical if TV2 is too far away or you want to share the signal among multiple TVs.

Also, if you have a surround sound system with digital inputs I highly recommend getting an optical cable, especially if you view channels with Dolby Digital.


----------



## RenaissanceMan (Dec 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> With the TV21-69 output sent into the diplexer it means that somewhere on the feed between your dish and your 522 there is another diplexer. At that second diplexer the "combined" port goes to your bedroom, the "satellite" side goes to the dish and the "uhf/vhf" side goes to your living room.
> 
> If you can get to that second diplexer it makes the move reasonably easy.
> 
> 1) Unplug the 522 and disconnect the cable IN from the wall from the diplexer. (You can disconnect all the cables from the back of the 522 as well but you will be connecting them back to the same ports so take note of where they go so you can put them back.).... [SNIP]


james and bobabird, thank you so much for the info. i'm just now getting to your posts. i'll look for that 2nd diplexer and go from there. looks like it won't be too bad.

one more thing that i wanted to add that i thought might be relevant to this discussion... we have a 3rd television that has its own model 311 box connected to it. does this complicate this process more, or is it independent of the 522 setup?

i really appreciate your help!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is probably independent ... but the BEST thing to do is to follow all of the wiring and map it out similar to the install diagram that boba provided. Then you will know what you have to work with and where the adjustments are needed.

JL


----------

